# Sticky  [GUIDE] Unlocking/Rooting on 2.3 via Revolutionary Tool



## enzofall (Jun 25, 2011)

*Guide*: _Unlocking & Rooting the Evo 4G_

The Revolutionary tool at Revolution.Io is designed to unlock the bootloader on your Htc Evo 4G which prepares it for root. This guide will take you through the process.

*Prepare*:

Backup items on your SD card (unnecessary, but just in case)
Take the back off your phone, remove the battery and write down your Serial Number
Copy the SuperUser Zip to the root of your SD
Make sure you have the Htc Drivers installed
Enable USB Debugging mode on your phone (Settings>Applications>Development)
Remove HTC sync

Unlocking:

Go to the Revolutionary website
Click the the correct download for your OS (Windows or Linux)
Save the Zip and Enter Your Information (Remember the Serial Number is case sensitive!)
Set beta key aside and Unzip the file
Run the program as an Administrator (Make sure to install the Recovery during this process)
Congrats! You are unlocked 

Rooting:

Boot into Recovery
Install Superuser zip
Reboot
Rooted


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

A detailed guide is also available on the site's wiki:
http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Revolutionary


----------

